# Is this Termites?



## vdubster (Jul 25, 2011)

So a friend of mine just had a maple tree fall down due to a lightning strike and had lots of old firewood as well. They offered it to me for free for my fireplace but as soon as I started picking up the old pieces one just poured out saw dust everywhere. I saw lots of bugs (I think they were earwigs) and a white grub half the size of a penny. 

Should I be worried that there may be termites in the wood? I live in Ontario Canada.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not sure that Ontario/Canada even have subterranean termites. What I see is the frass from wood-boring beetles and their larvae (large white grub). I'm sure that carpenter ants are active here, too. 

Find out from local farm agents, educators, etc if termites are that far north.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I know this post is a week old, however that bug in the red container is an earwig. Ugly but harmless to wood and people. They do like to hide in or under damp wood, but do no damage. What they do damage is Marigolds. A couple will strip the Marigold of all its leaves in one night.


----------

